# Port Huron, MI - Looking for PF or D&D within 1 hour drive



## Wulffolk (Feb 12, 2020)

Time to throw up a Hail Mary and hope for the best. I live in the Port Huron area, which is about an hour north-east of Detroit. I am looking for a PF (2e) or D&D (5e) group that would be willing to add an experienced player to their mix. I am willing to drive up to an hour for a group. I might also be willing to start a group in my own area if there is enough interest.

I have been playing various RPGs since 1980, but mostly D&D and Vampire: The Masquerade. Yes, that makes me considerably older than most groups, but I won't hold that against anybody. I would prefer to join an existing group as a player, but I am willing to run a game for a new group if needed. I can work with groups of any experience level, but I do prefer a story-driven RP-focused game over one that is primarily focused on combat.

I look forward to meeting anybody interested in getting something rolling.


----------

